# V Box in a dump insert



## rpainetfd (Jan 9, 2009)

Has anyone done the measuring, will it fit? Or is the dump insert too narrow?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

A Tornado will fit, and some V-box's will, I have no clue which ones though.

Why? There are a few different options out there to make your Dump Insert work well as a salter.


----------



## rpainetfd (Jan 9, 2009)

Sort of putting the cart before the horse, bought a brand new Fisher Poly this year, now looking at either swapping out my bed for a dump body, or getting a dump insert. Have seen some good deals on inserts. Looking to make the best use out of my truck for the smallest investment. I have an F350 and only use it for snow and salt operations, doesnt do much in the summer.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I am a big fan of dump inserts, and you can get a good deal on one if you wait for the right deal. Keep an eye out for a deal on the salter though, it would at least be a good cheap backup.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Pristine is the expert on dump beds but personally I would just take the dump bed out and go with the V Box or go with an under tailgate salter.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree, it does seem silly to have both, did you think it would make any sense to sell the poly?


----------



## rpainetfd (Jan 9, 2009)

I was sort of thinking of finding a dump insert, using the poly for another winter if it fit, and then purchasing an under gate spreader. Then I could either sell the poly or have a cheap back up. You guys have good info, thanks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That makes NO sence. By the time you put the dump insert and v-box in the back you will be able to put about 500lbs of salt in the v-box


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Didn't even think of that, but most dump inserts are not that heavy. Steel, Aluminum, or Stainless?


----------



## rpainetfd (Jan 9, 2009)

That is why I throw things out there for my buddies to help me logic through. Didnt think of the extra weight either. Stainless dump insert and poly spreader, but still, dont have alot of weight to play with on a SRW truck. You guys are always thinking. :salute:


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Plus the vbox on top of the insert will raise the center of gravity and put a lot of extra strain on your truck.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Good call on the extra payload with the insert and the spreader combined. I have the aluminum truckcraft and it weighs 400lbs and the steel one weighs 600. So I would just go with the insert and get the tailgate spreader like pristine and I have. Plus you dont lose any visibility with the dump insert as with the v box you lose it all. Plus you can use it year aroun. good luck on your decision.


----------

